# excision of neuroma vs nerves



## md9708 (Aug 14, 2008)

one of the surgeons in our group has been billing for the excision of neuromas using 64784. At times the pathology does not confirm that a neuroma was removed. In these cases, what code should we be using?


----------



## mbort (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the question is too broad to answer.  Each case would have to be looked at seperately. 

With that being said, (somewhere, at some point in my career I learned) if the surgeon states in his operative note that it was a neuroma, then it is okay to use that diagnosis as well as the diagnosis generated from the pathology report. (I would have to do some serious researching to find the documentation that supports this statement though..or someone could correct me with supporting documentation if I am wrong).


----------

